

Unlocking the Minimalist App - carrot65
http://blog.meetcarrot.com/post/43503426547/unlocking-the-minimalist-app

======
raferx
Carrot is my favorite to-do app. It's weird. It's risky. It's definitely not
for everyone. I dig the developer's philosophy for creeping featuritis,
explained in this story.

